# 2. Bike+Help MTB-Marathon am 20.05.2009 in Saarbrücken



## Police (23. Februar 2009)

Die Einsatzhundertschaft der Abteilung Bereitschaftspolizei des Saarlandes veranstaltet am Mittwoch, den 20.05.2009, den 2.Bike+Help MTB-Marathon zu Gunsten der Polizeiinitiative "Hilfe für krebskranke Kinder e.V."
Es handelt sich um eine radtouristische Veranstaltung nach dem Motto: "Biken und durch die Teilnahme anderen Menschen Helfen!"
Angeboten werden die Strecken 30/45/66 km. Start ist am 20.05.2009 um 09:00 Uhr in der Bereitschaftspolizei Saarbrücken, Rubensstr. 40.

Weitere Infos' über die Veranstaltung und Anmeldung unter:

www.bike-help.de


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Februar 2009)

super sache, da bin ich dabei sofern nix dazwischen kommt. mittwoch ist allerdings schon relativ ungewöhnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich frei bekomm bin ich auch am Start.
Wo geht die Strecke denn lang? 

Gruß


----------



## Police (23. Februar 2009)

Die Streckenbeschreibung findet man unter der Website www.bike-help.de / Menüpunkt 2.Bike+Help unter der Ausschreibung.
Eine GPS-Vermessung mit Einstellung auf o.g. HP ist in Arbeit.
Im Sinne der guten Sache freuen wir uns über jeden Teilnehmer.

Das Orga-Team


----------



## Tobilas (23. Februar 2009)

Ist das 'n Feiertag ??


----------



## popeye_mzg (23. Februar 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Ist das 'n Feiertag ??



Nicht ganz, sondern es ist der Tag vor dem VATERTAG


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Februar 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Ist das 'n Feiertag ??


Nur für aktive Beamte (Wiederspruch in sich ), die feiern dann wohl MTB Sportfest. 

Wenn es die Zeit erlaubt, werde ich mitfahren. 
Das Startgeld ist gut angelegt.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wenn ich frei bekomm bin ich auch am Start.
> 
> Gruß



Geht mir auch so. Ist aber noch genug Zeit Urlaub/Freizeit einzuplanen.

Ist die Veranstaltung wirklich öffentlich oder dürfen nur die Polizisten dort duschen??
Zitat:
Sporthalle Wackenberg (ab Rubensstraße Beschilderung folgen)
Die saarländischen Polizeibeamtinnen und -beamten können die        Duschmöglichkeiten der Einsatzhundertschaft in Anspruch nehmen

Wie auch immer finde ich das eine gute Sache die das relativ hohe Startgeld rechtfertigt.

@Hardliner: Ich hoffe wir sehen uns vorher mal wieder...


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Februar 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Ist aber noch genug Zeit Urlaub/Freizeit einzuplanen.
> 
> Ist die Veranstaltung wirklich öffentlich oder dürfen nur die Polizisten dort duschen??
> Zitat:
> ...



Wie auf der Seite Bike-Help.de zu lesen, ist es 2009 öffentlich. Super.


----------



## Cywalker (23. Februar 2009)

Hört sich doch gut an.  Sofern ich frei machen kann, werde ich wohl auch dabei sein.


----------



## popeye_mzg (23. Februar 2009)

Der Ein oder Andere darf bestimmt auch mit der "Hundertschaft" unter die Dusche, wenn er mag  

Und ja, es soll wohl auch "aktive Beamte" unter den Betreffenden (solls wohl auch bei den BIKE AID´ern) geben. 

Bevor man ein Thema "zerredet" solltet ihr mal an Sinn und Zweck der Veranstaltung denken.

Wieviel Aufwand eine derartige Veranstaltung erfordert, sollte wohl JEDEM bewußt sein, der an den Mara´s / CTF /RTF im Saarland teilnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_hippi (23. Februar 2009)

Gute Sache!
Wenn ich Zeit und Urlaub bekomme komm ich mit.


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Februar 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Der Ein oder Andere darf bestimmt auch mit der "Hundertschaft" unter die Dusche, wenn er mag


Das wird bestimmt lustig. Wehe die haben getrennte Duschen 

Also für die Zivis, gibt es Duschen in der Sporthalle Wackenberg (ab Rubensstraße Beschilderung folgen) 



popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Und ja, es soll wohl auch "aktive Beamte" unter den Betreffenden (solls wohl auch bei den BIKE AID´ern) geben.


Ganz locker, ein wenig Spaß muss sein. Nicht immer alles gleich auf die Goldwaage legen.



popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Wieviel Aufwand eine derartige Veranstaltung erfordert, sollte wohl JEDEM bewußt sein, der an den Mara´s / CTF /RTF im Saarland teilnimmt.


Jo...


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Februar 2009)

Ein Bekannter von mir ist letztes Jahr mitgefahren und war sehr begeistert
Werd mich anmelden.


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Februar 2009)

ich finde auch, dass man in diesem zusammenhang unbedingt noch erwähnen sollte dass lukas stöckli am 28.2. ...

ernst beiseite, wer wo mit wem duscht is mir egal, ich reise eh mit dem rad an und ab. duschen wird sowieso überbewertet. schlamm desinfiziert auch.


----------



## 007ike (24. Februar 2009)

Termin ist notiert, jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen Babysitter an diesem Tage! Sieht aber gut aus! ;-)


----------



## crazyeddie (26. März 2009)

*push*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stallion (26. März 2009)

Hört sich ganz gut, ich denk ich bin dabei. Über 14 bin ich ja schon und 2 Tage nach dem Event sogar schon 17


----------



## Cywalker (26. März 2009)

Schlammspritzer und ich sind auf alle Fälle schon mal angemeldet.


----------



## Hannes63 (26. März 2009)

Ich bin dabei...............Urlaubsschein geht am Montag raus.


Gruß Hannes


----------



## cancerbat (26. März 2009)

Hört sich gut an, sollte ich frei haben, stünde einer Teilnahme nichts im wege...


----------



## atlas (31. März 2009)

Hallo

Wird bestimmt gut.I kumm a.

Atlas


----------



## Stallion (1. April 2009)

Ich werd nich dabei sein..
Wenn der Start mittags wäre könnt ich mit aber um 9 Uhr morgens geht leider nich :/


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (2. April 2009)

hab mich auch schon angemeldet, und schon ein Tag Urlaub für das Event geopfert und genehmigt


----------



## Hannes63 (8. April 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> hab mich auch schon angemeldet, und schon ein Tag Urlaub für das Event geopfert und genehmigt


 
Ich hab Urlaub bekommen,bin also dabei,angemeldet hab ich mich auch schon.Ähhhhhh,mal ne frage,welche Strecke fahrt ihr denn? Kurz,Mittel,oder Langstrecke?Hab mich für die 45km gemeldet.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## atlas (8. April 2009)

Hannes63 schrieb:


> Ich hab Urlaub bekommen,bin also dabei,angemeldet hab ich mich auch schon.Ähhhhhh,mal ne frage,welche Strecke fahrt ihr denn? Kurz,Mittel,oder Langstrecke?Hab mich für die 45km gemeldet.
> 
> Gruß Hannes



Hallo Hannes

Hab mich auch für die 45 angemeldet.Aber wenn`s mich juckt und das Wetter gut ist,fahr ich vieleicht die 60-iger.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Hannes63 (8. April 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo Hannes
> 
> Hab mich auch für die 45 angemeldet.Aber wenn`s mich juckt und das Wetter gut ist,fahr ich vieleicht die 60-iger.
> 
> ...


 
Mal abwarten wie es wettermäßig aussieht,sehr unbeständig dieses Jahr,heute unterwegs gewesen,war recht frisch und starker Wind.Bin vielleicht bei der 60er dabei.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannes63 (28. April 2009)

Die Streckenführung ist online.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## atlas (28. April 2009)

Hallo

Weiß jemand noch die Gesamthöhenmeter der einzelnen Strecken?Die Route(n) sind ja angbl.die gleichen wie letztes Jahr.


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. April 2009)

Bitte nicht vergessen: 

*!!! ANMEDESCHLUSS !!*!

Wird *bis einschließlich So, 03.05.2009* kein Zahlungseingang festgestellt, so ist die Anmeldung ungültig! 
Anmeldeschluss ist 24:00 Uhr am *So, 03.05.2009*. 
*Unter den ersten 300 Anmeldungen werden 3 hochwertige Trikotsätze (Radhose+Radtrikot) verlost!*

Wer mitfahren will hat also nur noch ein paar Tage zur Anmeldung !!!! 

----
Höhenmeter: 
So wie das auf der Grafik aussieht ist das wohl nicht so tragisch. Ich schätze mal ca. 1200hm. Also im Rahmen des üblichen.


----------



## Hannes63 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich bin zZt. arg Grippe geplagt,dh.bin jetzt schon 2 Wochen kein MTB mehr gefahren,will aber trotzdem mitfahren,wer fährt aus dem Raum IGB nach Saarbrücken? Wollte mit dem Auto fahren,MTB im Auto,wer fährt mit dem MTB nach SB? Eventuell Treffpunkt?Start ist um 9 Uhr,wollte so gegen 7 Uhr los.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Toll Mittwoch ist der letzte Schulltag  Blau machen kann cih auch nicht weil cih an dem tag auch noch meine letzte Prüfung schreibe


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (14. Mai 2009)

@hannes
ich kann dich mitnehmen, od ich einen Träger oder zwei auf Dach schnalle ist mir Wurscht. ich fahre die 45er Tour
Kannst dich ja melden
Gute Besserung wünsch ich dir
VG
Marco


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

gelungene Veranstaltung. Über 570 Starter für eine  gute Sache. Super. 

Unterwegs konnte ich ein paar Bilder machen, die Ihr hier findet. 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr...


----------



## schroeter68 (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

war auch dabei und fand´s nur KLASSE !! 
Mal ne Frage:

Gibt es einen detaillierten Streckenplan außer dem den man im Web findet. 

Ich als "Orientierungsloser", der die 45 km mal wieder nachfahren möchte und absolut ortsunkundig ist, bräuchte da Hilfe !  

Evtl. reicht es ja aus, wenn ich wüsste, in welche Richtung die Tour ging. Ortsnamen, markante Punkte usw´., die mir die Orientierung etwas erleichtern.

Vielen Dank & Gruß

Stefan (Startnummer 345)


----------

